# Q view on bout 60$ worth



## dave17a (May 3, 2014)

009.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 3, 2014


















008.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 3, 2014


















007.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 3, 2014


















003.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 3, 2014






Wisconsin xtra sharp colby jack longhorn style, some wisconsin sharp. Of course and will never not smoke is CrackerBarrel vermont sharp, Havarti dill Which have never tried,soft cheese on this brand dino or something. Rasberry Havarti YUM! Had it before. Slight after taste of the rasberry. Cream cheese with Lipton onion soup sprinkled over top, smoked for an hour then removed, did 2,one for sister. Muenster. Asiago. Vaan Kaas Goulda. Never had it. Used to mark with a knife on the cheese and write it down, but seen on thread they did this. Think I covered it all. 6 hrs on apple, gonna have a talk with Todd on maple, will not go even drying out.


----------



## fpmich (Jun 18, 2014)

Go*od looking cheese there Dave17a! * Nice color. 

My first batch didn't get that nice color, but I smoked them shorter time, because I wasn't sure how much smoke to use.  After aging in vac seal for 2-3 months, they are awesome!  They were very good after only 3 weeks, but gets better as time goes by.

I also smoke a bunch my first time.  Risky, but turned out okay.  I even did some white/pale yellow American cheese for my wife. 

I doubt she will ever buy Kraft singles again!  LOL

Those cheese tags are catching on.  Someone complimented me on using them, but I couldn't take credit either.  I saw it in another thread too.

So simple, it's stupid!  KISS principle!


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 20, 2014)

Just bought $50 worth of cheese including that Cracker Barrel Vermont. Can't wait til tomorrow to try. Like waking up on Christmas morning. This is my first time smoking cheese.


----------



## fpmich (Dec 21, 2014)

HA HA!  I see another one is going to get hooked on smoked cheese.

It's good stuff for sure, and so easy to do too!  It's much better than most _store bought smoked cheese, _in my book.

Just remember to wait about a month after sealing it up, before tasting. 

And, it only gets better after that.  

The longer it is stored, the more flavor it develops.  Some people store it for years, but I don't have an extra fridge for storage space. 

So about 4 to 6 months has been my longest.  Therefore, I only smoke cheese about 3 times a year.

Enjoy!


----------



## eman (Dec 21, 2014)

served some 2 year old smoked swiss and some 45 day old cheddar and pepper jack at a party last night.

the folks that were enjoying the cheese all said they could tell the difference in the  aging. I did not give them any hints but told them one cheese was aged longer than the other two.

  Did a tray w/ home made pastrami and store bought salami and pepperoni along w/ the cheese . toasted some Jewish rye ,some pumpernickel and had crackers, had yellow mustard to spread .


----------



## fpmich (Dec 22, 2014)

Invite me to your next tasting party.  It all sound good to me, including the breads.  LOL

When/if my higher power (read as wife), allows me to get another fridge, I will be smoking more cheese and aging it longer.

Will also be able to make some kimchi, brine bacon, turkey and etc. without tying up the house fridge so much.

But she can't see the benefit yet.   I bet the present I have to buy for her, before she lets me get another fridge, costs more than the fridge! LOL


----------

